# تعال وشووف كيف الحووت يجيه اكله وهو بالبحر



## @دانه الدنيا@ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*الحيتان اثناء تناول الطعام...تخرج الى السطح و تبلع الماء بما فيه من اسماك*​


*




*​





*



*​ 



*



*​ 



*



*​ 



*هذا الشيء الذي يقف الرجل جنبه...يبدو انه عظام من هذا الحوت...*

*السن او شيء اخر* 
*لا أعرف ماهو بالضبط!!*
*



*​







*لحظة الغداء.....القرش...............و الفقمه*​ 



*



*​ 



*



*​ 



*



*​ 



*



*​ 



*



*​ 





*والنهايه الحتميه*





​






*سبحااان الخالق!!*​


----------

